# Save big on a set of 4 Winter/Snow Tires -- Blizzak 18/45/255!! $700 Shipped!



## spoold1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Brand new snow tires! It's hard to get snow tires right now.. here's your chance! 

These are great in the snow and also very solid handling when it dries up!

Never installed! Bought in October '07. Still has stickers on them!

These are $1000+ with shipping... you're saving over $400!! 

Just $700 shipped (or local pickup).. Just need to get rid of them quickly.. First come first served!

E-mail me with a number to contact you back and I'll get back to you right away. [email protected]


----------

